# 645ci Photos



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

Had one come into the shop yesterday. You've probably seen the car many times before, but I figured I'd share...

http://dugmar.smugmug.com/gallery/101652

Doug


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Very Cool - If HACK keeps seeing these things, I expect to see a surprise announcement one day that the e46s are sold and he's got one in the driveway  :angel:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

For Sale: 2000 323Ci, 79,000 miles (tracked regularly), Topaz Blue Metallic, Black Leather, 5 speed manual, sports package, moonroof, navigation, 6 disc CD changer, B&M short shifter, UUC Swaybarbarian, AC Schnitzer sports spring kit, Bilstein Sport shock and struts, M-Tech II front control arm, PowerFlex urethane front control arm bushings, PowerFlex urethane rear trailing arm bushings, 328i/Ci brakes, BavAuto stainless steel braided brake lines, ECIS cold air intake, Jim Conforti Shark Injector, Remus Sports Exhaust/muffler, 18"x8.5" forged BBS RGRs, 37mm offset, on 235/40/18 Pirelli PZero Nero. $22,500 OBO. Custom, one of a kind Buttwillow dust embedded into small crevices of car free of charge.

For Sale: 2000 323Ci, 68,000 miles, Bright Red, Black Leatherette, 5 speed Steptronic auto, moonroof, navigation, 6 disc CD changer, Mr Paddle.Shift Paddle Shift retrofit, ECIS intake, Jim Conforti Shark Injector, 18"x8.5" Style 71 Replica rims on 225/40/18 Bridgestone Pole Position S-03, 325i/Ci front brakes. $19,000 OBO.

Both car maintained religiously by a backyard HACK mechanic.  

Or will take in trade: '04 BMW 645Ci, Mystic Blue Metallic, Black Dakota leather, 6 speed manual, sports package plus $25,000 cash from me.


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

What was it in the shop for?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> For Sale: 2000 323Ci . . .
> 
> For Sale: 2000 323Ci, . . .
> 
> Both car maintained religiously by a backyard HACK mechanic.


 :rofl:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I like the dark color on the 6er. I've seen light color ones at the dealer and was not impressed, but that one looks good!


----------

